# Pb installation MAC OS 10.4 sur un disque dur vierge



## COYOTE2 (13 Février 2014)

Voilà je veux installer 10.4 sur un nouveau disque non formaté et non partionne sur mon G5 PPC
J'ai mis le nouveau disque et le DVD, j'ai démarré tout ça et la, rien, écran blanc 
Quelque chose doit m'échapper......

Help !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Alors il faut forcer le démarrage sur le DVD (appui et maintien de la touche C juste après le carillon d'allumage) en espérant qu'il s'agit bien du DVD "gris" d'origine de la machine, ou un DVD de 10.4 générique (noir)

Ensuite, il faudra commencer par lancer Utilitaire Disque pour formater le nouveau disque dur (Schema de partition Apple et format Apple étendu pour un Mac PPC)

Et enfin, il faudra lancer l'installation de MacOS X


----------



## COYOTE2 (13 Février 2014)

Bon OS 10.5 s'est bien installé sur mon 500Go
Impeccable  !!!!

Mais impossible de l'installer sur mon SSD 64go 

Le SSD n'est pas reconnu 

J'ai vérifié le SSD sur Windows 7 qui le voit, donc il n'est pas HS....

Quelqu'un aurait une explication, ça me rendrait bien service 

---------- Post added at 13h38 ---------- Previous post was at 13h36 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Alors il faut forcer le démarrage sur le DVD (appui et maintien de la touche C juste après le carillon d'allumage) en espérant qu'il s'agit bien du DVD "gris" d'origine de la machine, ou un DVD de 10.4 générique (noir)
> 
> Ensuite, il faudra commencer par lancer Utilitaire Disque pour formater le nouveau disque dur (Schema de partition Apple et format Apple étendu pour un Mac PPC)
> 
> Et enfin, il faudra lancer l'installation de MacOS X




Au fait merci à toi tu m'as bien aidé


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

peut-être qu'un Mac PowerPC sous MacOs X 10.5 n'est pas en capacité de gérer un SSD...

Ou alors c'est un pb d'interface. Le Mac en question gère bien l'interface SATA?

Ou alors c'est juste un pb de formattage du SSD. Est-ce qu'Utilitaire de disque le voit?
Si oui, il faut le reformatter en 1 partition, schéma de partition Aple (impératif sur un Mac PPC), et format Apple étendu


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

À vue de nez, comme ça, je dirais qu'effectivement, à priori, le SSD doit être en MBR, ce qui explique qu'il ne soit pas vu par le programme d'installation du système.

Cela dit, qu'on soit sur PPC ou Mac Intel, sous 10.5, l'absence de gestion du TRIM finira tôt ou tard par poser un problème, surtout avec un SSD de seulement 64 Go.


----------



## COYOTE2 (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> peut-être qu'un Mac PowerPC sous MacOs X 10.5 n'est pas en capacité de gérer un SSD...
> 
> Ou alors c'est un pb d'interface. Le Mac en question gère bien l'interface SATA?
> 
> ...



Le SATA est gère
Tous les disques sont en SATA

"Utilitaire de disque"c'est au moment de l'install ou une fois installé sur un autre disque
Au moment de l'install il n'apparaît pas alors que le 500 Go était vu.....

Peux tu être plus précis, je suis newbie sur Mac :mouais:

---------- Post added at 16h40 ---------- Previous post was at 16h37 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> À vue de nez, comme ça, je dirais qu'effectivement, à priori, le SSD doit être en MBR, ce qui explique qu'il ne soit pas vu par le programme d'installation du système.
> 
> Cela dit, qu'on soit sur PPC ou Mac Intel, sous 10.5, l'absence de gestion du TRIM finira tôt ou tard par poser un problème, surtout avec un SSD de seulement 64 Go.



Pour la gestion du trimestre je suis d'accord avec toi
Il n'y aura que OS sur ce disque
Je reformaterai régulièrement.......


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Le SSD est branché sur le même Mac que le disque dur de 500 Go?

Si oui, démarer sur le disque dur, puis lancer Utilitaire disque pour formater le SSD en "table de partition Apple et format Apple étendu"

Si seul le SSD est branché sur le Mac, alors démarrer sur le DVD d'installation puis sans lancer l'installation,  aller dans le menu Utilitaires (dans la barre de manu en haut de l'écran) pour y trouver Utilitaire Disques et de la même façon formatter le SSD


----------



## COYOTE2 (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> peut-être qu'un Mac PowerPC sous MacOs X 10.5 n'est pas en capacité de gérer un SSD...
> 
> Ou alors c'est un pb d'interface. Le Mac en question gère bien l'interface SATA?
> 
> ...



Le SATA est gère
Tous les disques sont en SATA

"Utilitaire de disque"c'est au moment de l'install ou une fois installé sur un autre disque
Au moment de l'install il n'apparaît pas alors que le 500 Go était vu.....

Peux tu être plus précis, je suis newbie sur Mac :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

Utilitaire de disque c'est depuis le DVD d'installation (menu "Utilitaires" juste après le choix de la langue et avant le lancement de l'installation), ou depuis un système installé sur un autre disque (un système 10.4.11 ou 10.5.8).


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À vue de nez, comme ça, je dirais qu'effectivement, à priori, le SSD doit être en MBR, ce qui explique qu'il ne soit pas vu par le programme d'installation du système.
> 
> Cela dit, qu'on soit sur PPC ou Mac Intel, sous 10.5, l'absence de gestion du TRIM finira tôt ou tard par poser un problème, surtout avec un SSD de seulement 64 Go.



Ce n'est pas entièrement vrai, et quand tu fouilles la doc technique des M500 par exemple, il est précisé (chez Crucial) que ces utilitaires de TRIM ne sont plus nécessaires avec les firmware récents &#8230; donc il ne faut plus se dire ça automatiquement.


Pour en revenir aux SSD, ils ne dépendent absolument pas des systèmes d'exploitation, tout comme les disques durs classiques.

D'ailleurs un simple PowerBook 100 peut très bien tourner avec une Carte Compact Flash en interne, qui est aussi de la mémoire flash &#8230;

Enfin si son SSD est en MLC, il a beaucoup de temps devant lui avant d'avoir des soucis sans TRIM. Sans compter que des modèles comme ceux d'OWC font de l'overprovisionning et que la capacité est préservé dans le temps par cette réserve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas entièrement vrai, et quand tu fouilles la doc technique des M500 par exemple, il est précisé (chez Crucial) que ces utilitaires de TRIM ne sont plus nécessaires avec les firmware récents  donc il ne faut plus se dire ça automatiquement.
> 
> 
> Pour en revenir aux SSD, ils ne dépendent absolument pas des systèmes d'exploitation, tout comme les disques durs classiques.
> ...



Oui, sauf que son SSD, un 64 Go (de récup, si j'ai bien compris), visiblement, ça ne doit pas être la dernière génération !


----------



## COYOTE2 (15 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que son SSD, un 64 Go (de récup, si j'ai bien compris), visiblement, ça ne doit pas être la dernière génération !



Je l'ai acheté il y a 4 jours...
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas....:hein:
C'est un SANDISK 64 Go SDSSDP. 064G


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté il y a 4 jours...
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas....:hein:
> C'est un SANDISK 64 Go SDSSDP. 064G



4 jours c'est déjà du dépassé, va vite acheter un nouveau modèle sinon Pascal va te prendre pour un ringard    

Il est donné pour 2 millions d'heures, ça doit être du MLC. Tu es tranquille avec ça.


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté il y a 4 jours...
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas....:hein:
> C'est un SANDISK 64 Go SDSSDP. 064G



Tu as lu mon message #7?

Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## COYOTE2 (16 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as lu mon message #7?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas?



Le G5 ne le reconnait pas alors qu'il a parfaitement reconnu le 500Go que j'ai installé sans aucun souci


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Le G5 ne le reconnait pas alors qu'il a parfaitement reconnu le 500Go que j'ai installé sans aucun souci



Nan, ce que r e m y veut savoir, c'est "qu'entends tu par : Le G5 ne le reconnait pas" ?

Il ne monte pas sur le bureau, Ok, mais Utilitaire de disque le voit-il ? Est-il détecté au niveau d'infos système Apple (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> rubrique SATA) ?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2014)

Tu branches le SSD à la place de 500 Go ou tu les connectes sur une autre nappe ?

Tu as essayé avec un kit USB-SATA ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, ce que r e m y veut savoir, c'est "qu'entends tu par : Le G5 ne le reconnait pas" ?
> 
> Il ne monte pas sur le bureau, Ok, mais Utilitaire de disque le voit-il ? Est-il détecté au niveau d'infos système Apple (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> rubrique SATA) ?



Pour compléter.... de ce que tu dis, je comprends que l'Installeur de MacOS X ne le reconnait pas pour y installer le système.

Or comme expliqué plus haut, ça peut être dû au formattage par défaut de ce SSD (schema de partition MBR par exemple)

Donc:
est-ce qu'Utilitaire Disques le reconnait et si oui, arrives-tu à le formatter en 1 partition (schema de partition Apple) et Format Apple étendu ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> si oui, arrives-tu à le formatter en 1 partition (schema de partition Apple) et Format Apple étendu ???



En fait c'est plus "parviens tu à le re-partitionner en &#8230;", il faut passer par l'onglet "partitionner", et non "effacer".

La méthode est la suivante : tu sélectionne le SSD dans la colonne de gauche (première icone si tu en vois deux pour lui), puis au dessus de la représentation graphique des partitions tu remplace "actuel" par "1 partition", ça active le bouton "Options" en dessous, tu cliques dessus, et tu coches "Carte de partition Apple". Tu valides, tu choisis ensuite, à droite, le format "Mac OS étendu journalisé" (évite "sensible à la casse", c'est source d'emmerdes), le cas échéant, tu donnes un nom à ton disque, et en bas à droite de la fenêtre, tu cliques sur le bouton "Appliquer".


----------



## COYOTE2 (16 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Le SSD est branché sur le même Mac que le disque dur de 500 Go?
> 
> Si oui, démarer sur le disque dur, puis lancer Utilitaire disque pour formater le SSD en "table de partition Apple et format Apple étendu"
> 
> Si seul le SSD est branché sur le Mac, alors démarrer sur le DVD d'installation puis sans lancer l'installation,  aller dans le menu Utilitaires (dans la barre de manu en haut de l'écran) pour y trouver Utilitaire Disques et de la même façon formatter le SSD



Il est sur le même Mac
J'ai fait tout ce que tu préconises mais rien pas de SSD qui apparaît......

L'utilitaire disque ne voit pas de disque même s'il est seul sur le Mac

INCOMPRÉHENSIBLE


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

La question est "est-ce qu'une autre machine (Mac ou PC) voit ce SSD ?"


----------



## COYOTE2 (16 Février 2014)

De plus au bout d'un moment avec le SSD le ventilation s'accélère ......!

---------- Post added at 19h14 ---------- Previous post was at 19h13 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question est "est-ce qu'une autre machine (Mac ou PC) voit ce SSD ?"



Mon PC voit le SSD.....


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2014)

Il est de trop petite taille     :rateau:

Et ailleurs il marche ?


----------



## COYOTE2 (17 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Voilà je veux installer 10.4 sur un nouveau disque non formaté et non partionne sur mon G5 PPC
> J'ai mis le nouveau disque et le DVD, j'ai démarré tout ça et la, rien, écran blanc
> Quelque chose doit m'échapper......
> 
> Help !





melaure a dit:


> Il est de trop petite taille     :rateau:
> 
> Et ailleurs il marche ?



Windows 7 le reconnaît immédiatement et il n'est ni partionne ,ni formatte....
Et si je le partition sous W7 ça posera un pb sur le Mac ???


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Windows 7 le reconnaît immédiatement et il n'est ni partionne ,ni formatte....
> Et si je le partition sous W7 ça posera un pb sur le Mac ???


 

Au point où tu en es, essaie de la partitionner et formater sous Windows et ensuite réessaie sous MacOS X.

Une fois formatté, même dans un format Microsoft comme NTFS et schema de partition MBR, je pense qu'il sera reconnu par Utilitaire Disques qui devrait alors accepter de le reformatter


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Au point où tu en es, essaie de la partitionner et formater sous Windows et ensuite réessaie sous MacOS X.
> 
> Une fois formatté, même dans un format Microsoft comme NTFS et schema de partition MBR, je pense qu'il sera reconnu par Utilitaire Disques qui devrait alors accepter de le reformatter



C'est effectivement la chose à tenter, mais j'avoue que le fait qu'il ne soit pas vu par l'utilitaire de disque me laisse assez dubitatif


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2014)

Oui mais si sous Windows il apparaît comme non partitionné et non formatté (ce que je n'ai jamais vu avec un disque neuf....) ça peut expliquer qu'il ne soit pas vu


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

J'ai déjà vu de tels disques (mais pas des SSD) dans utilitaire de disque, des disques FAT32 en "GUID" dont la table de partitions avait été détruite par Windows, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème pour les partitionner.


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2014)

Et en le formattant via un MacIntel mais en format PPC (partition Apple au lieu de GUID) ?


----------



## COYOTE2 (18 Février 2014)

Bon
Je suis en vacances
Je reprendrai tout ça a mon retour samedi
En tout cas merci a tous

Je vous tiens au courant


----------

